# Overgrown beak



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

My smallest blue silkie has a beak problem. The top part of her beak is way overgrown. The bottom beak is normal. This makes it hard for her to forage food. This also probably is the reason she's the smallest. How can I fix this painlessly?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Take a pair of clippers and shorten it. This can be a common problem with some birds.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Take a pair of clippers and shorten it. This can be a common problem with some birds.


Does it matter if I keep it sharp?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I mean the beak. Do I cut it flat or try to keep a point on it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those that show will take square edge off. I don't usually since I don't show, it will wear down on its owns once its short enough.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I barely clipped the end but it looked a lot better. It was dark when I did it so I guess I will have to see tomorrow how she reacts with the new beak


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, its best to do it with enough light. You don't want to trim it shorter than the lower beak and there's always the possibility of hitting the quick if you go too short.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Yes, its best to do it with enough light. You don't want to trim it shorter than the lower beak and there's always the possibility of hitting the quick if you go too short.


Oh yes I clipped it in the light. I was just saying when I got done it was dark so she had to go to bed


----------

